# A couple archery kills for me!



## newt014 (May 13, 2010)

These are my two archery kills. I had a great taxie in Utah.


----------



## jaho (Sep 13, 2010)

Great looking mounts! Those are some nice bucks right there


----------



## runningdeer (Mar 30, 2007)

wow those are slammers! Congrats!


----------



## mastermind (Jun 16, 2011)

sweet jesus!


----------



## MOC (Jul 4, 2003)

Wow, great bucks.


----------



## bownero (Mar 12, 2011)

Very nice!! congrats on some awesome deer!!


----------



## buckshot12 (May 28, 2012)

Awesome bucks and great mounts!!


----------



## Bassman1969 (Dec 24, 2008)

Wow 2 awesome bucks!

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Invisible Man (Jan 22, 2012)

What a great pair right there.The first one is an absolute monster. If I could only hunt one thing for the rest of my life,it would be the mighty Mulie.There is no other animal in its class.


----------



## BP1992 (Dec 24, 2010)

Very nice bucks and mounts


----------



## oldschoolcj5 (Jun 8, 2009)

what they said !!! NICE


----------



## Brian811 (May 7, 2007)

very nice. congrats


----------



## newt014 (May 13, 2010)

First of all Thanks for the praise. I love to show them off, and my taxi is a great guy that does great work, and I will send all my work to him. 

Hey we all know that hunting is tough and killing a buck like these two falls in luck of seeing them, but to stick them with arrows. I was very lucky. I just hope I can keep it up. I also agree that mule deer are very amazing animal and totally different to hunt then anything else out there. That said I will never stop chasing those bucks. 

The top one gross scored 198 nets 193 7/8, and the bottom one is 178 and nets 172 5/8 pope and young.


----------



## brd556 (Aug 22, 2011)

Didn't Neil get those for you??? 

LOL....see ya at work next weekend.


----------



## newt014 (May 13, 2010)

Yea Neil bought his off EBay. See you there.


----------



## mrjeffro (Jul 25, 2007)

I need a big mulie!!! The velvet is just icing on the cake!! Very nice!!


----------



## bucknut1 (Sep 21, 2006)

very nice mounts


----------



## DSites (Dec 16, 2010)

Very nice!


----------

